
Quebec cracks down on Airbnb - uladzislau
http://m.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/quebec-cracks-down-on-airbnb/article12162984/?service=mobile
======
ColinWright
Earlier submission and extensive discussion:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5773117>

------
colmworth
Looks like the hotel lobby is strong in Canada as well!

